# ISO 639-3 και μετάφραση ονομάτων γλωσσών που είναι άγνωστες στα ελληνικά



## medigeek (May 30, 2012)

Γεια σε όλους, ελπίζω να δημιούργησα το θέμα στη σωστή κατηγορία του φόρουμ. :)

Μου ήρθε η όρεξη να μεταφράσω σιγά-σιγά το iso 639-3 (λίστα με διάφορες γλώσσες): http://translationproject.org/team/el.html (iso_639_3)
http://translationproject.org/PO-files/el/iso_639_3-3.35.el.po

Κόλλησα στα εξής δύο:
1.

```
msgid "German, Hutterite"
msgstr "Γερμανικά, Χουτεριτων"
```
Πώς μεταφράζω το «Hutterite»;

Είναι μια γερμανική διάλεκτος η οποία ομιλείται από ένα μικρό αριθμό ατόμων (~45000) στον Καναδά.
http://www.ethnologue.com/show_language.asp?code=geh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hutterite_German

2.

```
#. name for nsr
msgid "Maritime Sign Language"
msgstr "Νοηματική γλώσσα επαρχίας Maritime"
```
Η συγκεκριμένη νοηματική γλώσσα δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον.
Τα λεγόμενα «Maritime provinces» είναι 3 επαρχίες/περιοχές στον Καναδά.
http://www.ethnologue.com/show_language.asp?code=nsr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maritime_Sign_Language
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maritimes
Το Maritime provinces το μεταφράζω ως «Παραθαλάσσιες επαρχίες Καναδά» ή το αφήνω ως Maritime;

Πιθανόν να υπάρξουν κι άλλες ερωτήσεις για το ίδιο θέμα. :)
Περιττό να πω πως είναι ευπρόσδεκτες οι οποιεσδήποτε εισηγήσεις για τις παρούσες μεταφράσεις του αρχείου iso_639_3-3.35.el.po


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες και πολλά συγχαρητήρια για το έργο που ανέλαβες. Θα έχεις κάθε βοήθεια από εμάς εδώ.

Για τους *Χουτερίτες* (Hutterites) ο Πάπυρος δίνει την απόδοση *Χουττεριανοί (αδελφοί)*, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιλέγει το συγκεκριμένο τέρμα (-_ιανοί_) τη στιγμή που δέκα λήμματα πιο πάνω έχει τους οπαδούς του Χους (Hussites) και τους λέει *Χουσίτες*. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί διατηρεί τα δύο -_ττ_- όταν είναι πολιτική του να απλοποιεί τα διπλά σύμφωνα. Λίγο πιο πάνω ο _Hutten_ γράφεται _Χούτεν_. Έχω την υποψία, επειδή το άρθρο είναι του Πάπυρου και όχι μετάφραση από Μπριτάνικα ή Λαρούς, ότι έχει αλλότριες επιρροές. Τέλος πάντων: *Χουτερίτες*. Και εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες!

Για τα Hutterisch (από τον Χούτερ, ιδρυτή της εκεί κοινότητας) θα ακολουθούσα τη γερμανική λογική (που τα θεωρεί διάλεκτο των νότιων γερμανικών/βαυαρέζικων/τιρολέζικων/αυστριακών κ.λπ.) και θα τα έλεγα "χουτερικά".


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Για τις ανάγκες του ISO, συμφωνώ. Όχι «Γερμανικά, Χουτεριτών», αλλά «Γερμανικά, Χουτερικά». Όπως, αν είχε «English, American», «Αγγλικά, Αμερικανικά». Στην καθημερινή γλώσσα: αμερικανικά αγγλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

medigeek said:


> Το Maritime provinces το μεταφράζω ως «Παραθαλάσσιες επαρχίες Καναδά» ή το αφήνω ως Maritime;


Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορείς να το μεταφράσεις, αφού πολύς Καναδάς είναι παραθαλάσσιος και η μετάφραση θα προκαλούσε σύγχυση. Ο συγκεκριμένος όρος αφορά μια συγκεκριμένη, σύντομη περίοδο, πριν από 150 χρόνια, στην ιστορία του Καναδά, κατανοητή μόνο από Καναδούς ή ειδικούς. Θα πρότεινα απλή μεταγραφή και μάλιστα όχι "επαρχίας" (αφού ήταν τρεις οι επαρχίες) αλλά "περιοχής":

*Νοηματική γλώσσα περιοχής Μαριτάιμ*


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τη λογική του προλαλήσαντος λεξιλόγου, αλλά θα προτιμήσω την απόδοση του Πάπυρου (_*Επαρχίες* Μάριταϊμ_, αφού και _the Maritimes_ στα αγγλικά), θα του κατεβάσω (κι εγώ) τον τόνο και θα προσθέσω ένα άρθρο: *Νοηματική γλώσσα των επαρχιών Μαριτάιμ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Νοηματική γλώσσα των επαρχιών Μαριτάιμ*.


_Επαρχίες Μαριτάιμ_ λοιπόν. ΟΚ :)


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...θα προτιμήσω την απόδοση του Πάπυρου (_*Επαρχίες* Μάριταϊμ_, αφού και _the Maritimes_ στα αγγλικά), θα του κατεβάσω (κι εγώ) τον τόνο και θα... ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΖΑΖΟΥΛΑ!


Για το ότι αρνείσαι να δεχτείς την ύπαρξη του διφθόγγου *άι *έχουμε διασταυρώσει τα ξίφη μας και στο Άινταχο. Υποθέτω δεν λες ποτέ «χάιδεψαν τον γάιδαρο» — ή τα θεωρείς αυτά προ-προπαροξύτονα... και τετρασύλλαβα.


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2012)

Μου λύσατε απορία πολλών ετών, τι είναι αυτοί οι χατεράιτς που ακούω απο τον καναδόφωνο της οικογένειας κάθε φορά που μιλάμε για περίεργες θρησκείες (hutterites & mennonites).


----------



## medigeek (May 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> θα προσθέσω ένα άρθρο: *Νοηματική γλώσσα των επαρχιών Μαριτάιμ*.



Δεν περίμενα τόσο γρήγορη ανταπόκριση! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! 
Αφού είναι "the Maritimes" συμφωνώ για το άρθρο, θα το διορθώσω.

Ακόμη μερικές ερωτήσεις:

1.


> Για τις ανάγκες του ISO, συμφωνώ. Όχι «Γερμανικά, Χουτεριτών», αλλά «Γερμανικά, Χουτερικά». Όπως, αν είχε «English, American», «Αγγλικά, Αμερικανικά». Στην καθημερινή γλώσσα: αμερικανικά αγγλικά.



Χμ, θα το διορθώσω, αλλά δες τα παραδείγματα:

1α)

```
#. name for cpg
msgid "Greek, Cappadocian"
msgstr "Ελληνικά, Καππαδοκίας"
```

Με το δικό σου σκεπτικό, εδώ ταιριάζει «Ελληνικά, Καππαδοκιακά» (ή Καππαδοκικά) ή το αφήνω ως έχει;
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καππαδοκική_διάλεκτος

** Υπο-ερώτηση:* Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μεταφράζω το ISO 639-3 χωρίς το κόμμα, δλδ. όπως θα λεγόταν/γραφόταν στην καθομιλουμένη/κοινή γλώσσα; «Καππαδοκικά ελληνικά»
Μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα το κόμμα, αλλά ως βοηθητικό για να σμικρύνω τη μετάφραση, με κατάληξη κάποτε ως -ικά ή στη γενική (-ίας).

1β)

```
#. name for enm
msgid "English, Middle (1100-1500)"
msgstr "Αγγλικά, Μέσης εποχής (1100-1500)"
```

«Αγγλικά, Μεσαιοεποχιακά»;

2.
2α) Παρόμοια με το 1:

```
#. name for cpi
msgid "Pidgin English, Chinese"
msgstr "Σπασμένα αγγλικά, Κινέζικα"
```
Στην καθομιλουμένη θα ήταν «Κινέζικα σπασμένα αγγλικά»; :huh:

2β) Οι περισσότερες γλώσσες είναι με κατάληξη -ικά; Επίσης, ο τόνος είναι πάντα στο άλφα (π.χ. Κινέζικα ή Κινεζικά);

2γ) Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να κρατήσω τα κεφαλαία γράμματα ως κεφαλαία (Αγγλικά ή αγγλικά;)
Συγκεκριμένα, στο "Pidgin English, Chinese" να σκεφτώ πως η λέξη Κινέζικα είναι στην αρχή της πρότασης;

2δ) Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε καλύτερη μετάφραση για το "Pidgin"; Αυτό το «σπασμένα» δεν μου αρέσει. Μήπως έχει σχέση με τη λέξη "jargon"; «ανάμικτη γλώσσα» ή «ανάμικτα»; Ιδέες;

3. Έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους τόνους. Ειδικά για πολλές γλώσσες που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά (ή που έχουν εξαλειφθεί):

```
#. name for aac
msgid "Ari"
msgstr ""

#. name for aad
msgid "Amal"
msgstr ""
```

Το μεταφράζω ως Άρι ή Αρί; Άμαλ ή Αμάλ; Προσωπικά, το Άρι και το Αμάλ μου φαίνονται (ή ακούγονται) σωστά.
Ή το αφήνω χωρίς τόνο αφού δεν είμαι σίγουρος; Συνήθως δεν έβαζα τόνο όταν δεν ήμουν σίγουρος.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Γενική παρατήρηση:
Όταν υπάρχει επίθετο, το αγγλικό ευρετήριο το βάζει δεύτερο και το χωρίζει με κόμμα:
"Greek, Cappadocian"
Στα ελληνικά θα κάνεις το ίδιο μόνο όταν έχεις επίθετο, δηλ.:
"Ελληνικά, Καππαδοκικά"
ή 
"Ελληνικά της Καππαδοκίας"

Τα υπόλοιπα σε λίγο.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Πάντως βλέπω ότι, όπου δεν είναι αμετάγραφτο, το έχουν «πίτζιν» στην Πύλη: http://goo.gl/qlePe.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Για τα αγγλικά : αγγλικά, αρχαία και αγγλικά, μεσαία μέσα  φαίνονται λογικά, αν ισχύει αυτό εδώ:

Old English= Αρχαία Αγγλική γλώσσα /Middle English=Μέση αγγλική γλώσσα. Έτσι π.χ. μεταφράζει ο Μπαμπινιώτης στη Συνοπτική ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

1β)
"English, Middle (1100-1500)"
«Αγγλικά, Μέσα»

σε συνδυασμό με τα Παλαιά Αγγλικά και τα Σύγχρονα Αγγλικά

2.
2α) "Pidgin English, Chinese"

Πίτζιν ή παρεφθαρμένα. Δηλ.:
Πίτζιν Αγγλικά, Κινεζικά
ή
Παρεφθαρμένα Αγγλικά, Κινεζικά
Προτιμώ το πρώτο λόγω διαφάνειας

2β) Οι περισσότερες γλώσσες είναι με κατάληξη -ικά; Επίσης, ο τόνος είναι πάντα στο άλφα (π.χ. Κινέζικα ή Κινεζικά);

Ο τονισμός στη λήγουσα είναι πιο λόγιος, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι προτιμάνε οι κεφαλές που μεταφράζουν τα ISO. Στη Microsoft προτιμούν αυτό που λένε οι πολλοί (_Κινέζικα_) αλλά δεν λείπουν το _Κινεζικά_ και το _Κινεζική_. 

2γ) Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να κρατήσω τα κεφαλαία γράμματα ως κεφαλαία (Αγγλικά ή αγγλικά;)
Κράτα τα με κεφαλαία αρχικά και όσοι θέλουν τα γράφουν με πεζά. 

3. Έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους τόνους. Ειδικά για πολλές γλώσσες που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά (ή που έχουν εξαλειφθεί):
Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε κάθε περίπτωση χωριστά. Πού το τονίζουν αυτοί, πού το τονίζουν οι Εγγλέζοι, τι λέει ο Πάπυρος, τι λέει το διαδίκτυο. Θα ζητάμε και καμιά φώτιση…


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Απορία: Αυτή η σελίδα αντιγράφει από επίσημο ISO;
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κατάλογος_κωδικών_ISO_639

Η ασφαλής προσέγγισή τους είναι με τη λέξη «γλώσσα» σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Στα ελληνικά Windows και στο διαδίκτυο, όπου έχουμε την πιο διαδεδομένη εφαρμογή με λίστες γλωσσών, η λέξη «γλώσσα» δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Συνήθως έχουμε Αγγλικά, Γαλλικά κ.λπ. Όπως εδώ:
http://publications.europa.eu/code/el/el-370200.htm


----------



## medigeek (May 31, 2012)

Απλά να ξεκαθαρίσω πως η μετάφραση που κάνω δεν είναι «επίσημη» -- εννοώ δεν είμαι μέλος του οργανισμού που διατηρεί το ISO. Η μετάφραση γίνεται για το Linux (Debian ή Ubuntu και μπορεί και σε άλλες διανομές / λειτουργικά συστήματα): http://pkg-isocodes.alioth.debian.org/
Όπως και στο windows, έτσι και στο linux υπάρχει επιλογή γλώσσας για το λειτουργικό σύστημα. Εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχουν για όλες τις γλώσσες του iso 639-3 μεταφράσεις, αλλά θα ήθελα να δημιουργήσω μια ολοκληρωμένη μετάφραση, δλδ. κάτι που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως βάση για άλλους μεταφραστές.
Όσον αφορά τις μεταφράσεις στον κόσμο του linux, μέχρι τώρα, νομίζω πως η τάση είναι να μεταφράζουμε από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά χωρίς να προσθέτουμε αχρείαστες λέξεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου η λέξη «γλώσσα» υπονοείται. [ Το wiki άρθρο ίσως θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί. Από την άλλη, αυτό είναι άρθρο και χρειάζεται μια ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση. :) ]



> 3. Έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους τόνους. Ειδικά για πολλές γλώσσες που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά (ή που έχουν εξαλειφθεί):
> Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε κάθε περίπτωση χωριστά. Πού το τονίζουν αυτοί, πού το τονίζουν οι Εγγλέζοι, τι λέει ο Πάπυρος, τι λέει το διαδίκτυο. Θα ζητάμε και καμιά φώτιση…


Κανένα πρόβλημα, αν δεν σας ενοχλεί να σας ρωτάω για την κάθε γλώσσα -- μην ξεχνάς πως υπάρχουν 7000+ γλώσσες στο ISO 639-3 :)

Νιγηρικά ή Νιγηριακά;


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2012)

medigeek said:


> Νιγηρικά ή Νιγηριακά;


νιγηριανά


----------



## Themis (May 31, 2012)

medigeek said:


> Νιγηρικά ή Νιγηριακά;


Αφού οι κάτοικοι λέγονται Νιγηριανοί, δεν θα ήταν λογικό να λέγεται η γλώσσα _νιγηριανά_;

ΟΚ, ο Ζάζουλας είναι ταχύτερος από μένα.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

Πήγα να τρελαθώ, γιατί νιγηριανή γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει (υπάρχουν πολλές νιγηριανές γλώσσες), αλλά προφανώς μεταφράζεις το Pidgin, Nigerian.

Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε 7.000 γλώσσες με προβλήματα τονισμού!

Επίσης, καλύτερα μάζευε απορίες και ανέβαζέ τις δέκα-δέκα, να μην τρελαίνεται το κοντέρ του νήματος.


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2012)

​Το εθνώνυμο της *Νιγηρίας *είναι *Νιγηριανός*. Το εθνώνυμο του κράτους του *Νίγηρα *ποιο είναι;

Θυμηθείτε το λάθος που έγινε προχτές με τη δήλωση της Κριστίν Λαγκάρντ. Υπενθυμίζω ότι στη συνέντευξή της στην εφημερίδα _Γκάρντιαν _είπε:

I think more of the little kids from a school in a little village in *Niger *who get teaching two hours a day, sharing one chair for three of them, and who are very keen to get an education. I have them in my mind all the time.​

Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης είδα ότι μετέφρασαν το Niger σωστά. 

Σκέφτομαι πολύ περισσότερο τα παιδιά σε ένα σχολείο στο Νίγηρα που πηγαίνουν στο μάθημα μόνο για δύο ώρες την ημέρα, αναγκάζονται ακόμα και την καρέκλα του θρανίου να μοιραστούν και διψάνε για μόρφωση. Τα έχω μονίμως στο μυαλό μου. Το ΒΗΜΑ (26.5.2012)​

Αλλά όταν μοιράστηκε η είδηση στο Διαδίκτυο, πολλοί έκαναν το λάθος να μεταφράσουν Νιγηρία. Πολύ συχνά έχω δει να γίνεται η σύγχυση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2012)

Earion said:


> Το εθνώνυμο του κράτους του *Νίγηρα * ποιο είναι;


Νιγηρικός. Υπάρχει και στο βικιάρθρο που παραπέμπεις.


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορα. Τώρα πες γρήγορα δέκα φορές: "Η Λαγκάρντ νοιάζεται για τα νιγηρικά παιδάκια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορα. Τώρα πες γρήγορα δέκα φορές: "Η Λαγκάρντ νοιάζεται για τα νιγηρικά παιδάκια".


LOL. Το σωστό είναι όμως: "Η Λαγκάρντ νοιάζεται για τα νιγηρικά νιάτα"


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2012)

Έλα ντε, είδες πόσο εύκολα το αφομοίωσα! :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> 2β) Οι περισσότερες γλώσσες είναι με κατάληξη -ικά; Επίσης, ο τόνος είναι πάντα στο άλφα (π.χ. Κινέζικα ή Κινεζικά);
> 
> Ο τονισμός στη λήγουσα είναι πιο λόγιος, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι προτιμάνε οι κεφαλές που μεταφράζουν τα ISO. Στη Microsoft προτιμούν αυτό που λένε οι πολλοί (_Κινέζικα_) αλλά δεν λείπουν το _Κινεζικά_ και το _Κινεζική_.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?811-%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C%CF%82-%CE%AE-%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%82


----------



## Sabrathan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Μετάφραση ονομάτων γλωσσών που είναι άγνωστες στα ελληνικά*

Καλησπέρα!

Σε ένα project μετάφρασης λογισμικού, έχω μία τεράστια λίστα ονομάτων γλωσσών και διαλέκτων προς μετάφραση, μεγάλο μέρος της οποίας αποτελείται από ονόματα που αμφιβάλλω ότι έχουν μεταφραστεί ή μεταγραφεί ποτέ τους επισήμως στα ελληνικά. Μεταξύ αυτών και πάρα πολλές ονομασίες νεκρών γλωσσών.

Βοήθεια από τις βάσεις δεδομένων της ΕΕ ή της Microsoft δεν κατάφερα να βρω. Εντόπισα αυτό εδώ: http://www.verbix.com/languagenames/en.html που φαίνεται να περιλαμβάνει ΟΛΕΣ τις ονομασίες που χρειάζομαι. Υποθέτω επειδή το κατά τα άλλα τεχνικό κείμενο που μεταφράζω χρησιμοποιεί κάποια στάνταρ λίστα γλωσσών, παρμένη από το http://cldr.unicode.org/

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε αυτή τη σελίδα έχω ήδη βρει αποδόσεις που φαίνονται από ακατάλληλες έως εσφαλμένες, όπως το *Ακάντιαν* για το Akkadian, κάτι που πιστεύω ότι αποδίδεται σωστότατα ως "ακκαδικά".

Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει να συνεχίσω την έρευνα για κάθε μία από τις 400+ ονομασίες όταν ένα τεράστιο ποσοστό τους δεν έχει αποδοθεί ή μεταγραφεί ποτέ στα ελληνικά. Φοβάμαι την ασυνέπεια μεταξύ των ανέγγιχτων λατινικών και των ελληνικών αποδόσεων αν απλώς ακολουθήσω την εύκολη λύση copy/paste. Από την άλλη, ποιος Έλληνας αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει σε τι αναφέρεται το "Αγουαντί" ; Τουλάχιστον το "Awadhi" έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ευρέως και από ομιλητές αγγλικών, και θα μπορούσε να εντοπιστεί και από τον Έλληνα ευκολότερα από μία λύση που δεν την ξέρει η μητέρα της. 

Σκέφτομαι απλά να ενημερώσω τον πελάτη για το πρόβλημα, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να έχω συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. 

Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη!

ΥΓ: Όταν συναντώ τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σκέφτομαι πόσο κενές είναι οι δηλώσεις περί "πλούτου" της γλώσσας μας. Βέβαια φυσικό είναι να μην έχει χρειαστεί ποτέ να αποδοθεί μια διάλεκτος με την οποία δεν ασχολήθηκε ποτέ της η ελληνική ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, πόσο μάλλον η αγορά, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2013)

Καλησπέρα!
Μια πρώτη ανάγνωση του συνδέσμου που δίνεις αποκάλυψε κι άλλες προβληματικές αποδόσεις εκτός από τα ακκαδικά (πχ. αλούτ για την αλεουτιανή διάλεκτο ή αλγκονκιάν για την αλγκονκίν κτλ). 
Είναι όντως μεγάλο εγχείρημα να αποδώσεις τόσες γλώσσες με τη μία, αλλά το επιχείρημα "πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν" προφανώς δεν ισχύει για όσους συχνάζουν εδώ μέσα. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. ;) Γι' αυτό φαντάζομαι πως, αν τελικά αποφασίσεις το μεγάλο βήμα, θα βρεις αρκετούς συμπαραστάτες.

Το να ενημερώσεις τον πελάτη, πάντως, δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα κατά τη γνώμη μου, ανεξάρτητα από το πού θα καταλήξεις.

Α, και τα περί πλούτου μιας γλώσσας ούτε αποδεικνύονται ούτε καταρρίπτονται με τέτοια παραδείγματα. Το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

Καλησπέρα. Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω τώρα λεπτομερώς, αλλά αξίζει να βάλουμε εδώ την πλήρη λίστα από κάποιες αξιόπιστες πηγές και να δώσουμε τις καλύτερες αποδόσεις που υπάρχουν ή που αξίζει να υπάρχουν. Θα το ξανακοιτάξω μεταμεσονυκτίως. Ποια είναι τα χρονικά περιθώριά σου;


----------



## Sabrathan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Uh-oh*

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,

Ε ναι, λοιπόν, τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα απ' ό,τι νόμιζα. Πρόκειται μάλλον για ολόκληρη τη λίστα γλωσσών του ISO639-3:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κατάλογος_κωδικών_ISO_639

Και φυσικά δεν μπορούσε να λείπει αυτό το θέμα από τη Λεξιλογία, όπως ανακάλυψα χρησιμοποιώντας τα νέα κριτήρια αναζήτησης: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11436-ISO-639-3 Προς κάποιον Admin: νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ενσωματωθεί το νήμα μου σ' αυτό.

Φυσικά και θα ήθελα να μεταφραστούν όλες με τον πλέον σωστό τρόπο - εφόσον υπάρχει αυτός. Επισήμως, υποτίθεται ότι έχω προθεσμία μέχρι τις 15, αλλά ο πελάτης δείχνει πάντα κατανόηση σε τέτοιες "ειδικές" περιπτώσεις (ειδικά όταν πετάει τέτοια δουλειά Παρασκευή απόγευμα και εξαφανίζεται πριν λάβει feedback ). Τόσο ειδική περίπτωση πάντως δεν την περίμενα! Εγχείρημα που θα έπρεπε να αναλάβει ομάδα γλωσσολόγων/ειδικών ορολογίας μέσα σε 2 μέρες...

bernadina: Ω ναι, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές λάθος αποδόσεις, αντιπροσωπευτική ήταν αυτή...

Άλλες απόπειρες: http://translationproject.org/PO-files/el/iso_639_3-3.35.el.po
https://translations.launchpad.net/.../+pots/iso-639/el/+filter?person=alexandros-t

Αφού ολοκληρώσω το υπόλοιπο project, θα ξεκινήσω διάβασμα, σύγκριση και αντιπαραβολή όλων των παραπάνω αύριο το πρωί και βλέπουμε, διότι είναι τρομερά ενδιαφέρουσα πρόκληση η συγκεκριμένη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Προτείνω να αξιοποιήσεις τις ονομασίες που υπάρχουν στον Πίνακα των επίσημων, εθνικών και μειονοτικών γλωσσών στην Ευρώπη, στην ιστοσελίδα:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_c5/03.html

Αξιοποιήσιμος σε κάποιο βαθμό είναι και ο κατάλογος στη Βικιπαίδεια. Δεν έχω την ίδια γνώμη για τις άλλες δύο λίστες.


----------



## Sabrathan (Jan 13, 2013)

ΥΓ: bernandina, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, παραλίγο να πέσω στο επίπεδο αυτών που κάθονται καν και το συζητάνε, λες και η εκάστοτε γλώσσα έχει μετρήσιμο "πλούτο", αξίας 100 δολαρίων ή 1000.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το κριτήριο για να περιληφθεί μια γλώσσα ή μια διάλεκτος στον κατάλογο που μας δίνει ο/η Sabrathan, πάντως φαίνεται να λείπoυν απ' αυτόν τα γκρίκο ή γραικάνικα/γρεκάνικα 

griko - grekanika

Oriamu pisulina 


Ώρια μου πισουλίνα τσαι καλάντα
χερούμενη που πάντα.
Ε παει γελώντα...
χαρούμενη που πάντα πάει γελώντα νινέλα.

Εμοιάζει το καρόφεντο τη κιάντα
πουντάει τη πρίμαβέρα.
Ε πάει πετώντα...
πουντάει τη πρίμαβέρα πάει πετώντα νινέλα.

Εβώ σε κάνω ντέκα χρόνου πάντα
τσαι ντε σοτσιάμου μάι.
Σε κάνονώντα...
τσαι ντε σοτσιάμου μάι σε κανονώντα νινέλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

*Severely endangered* (languages in Italy)
[...]
*Griko (Salento)*: the Salento peninsula in the Province of Lecce in southern Apulia; an outlying dialect of Greek not listed separately by the SIL
*Griko (Calabria)*: a few villages near Reggio di Calabria in southern Calabria; an outlying dialect of Greek not listed separately by the SIL (Wikipedia)

SIL είναι το πρότυπο ISO που συζητάμε εδώ.


----------

